# Urgent help - leopard geckos fighting.



## RobynLeighhh (Aug 29, 2011)

My two female leopard geckos are fighting, one is biting quite bad so i need to separate them but i don't have a spare viv and was wondering if anyone could give me advice on what I can do until morning?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Put one in a tub overnight. Make sure it has air holes and put some bedding in it. Keep in warm place, but not directly over heat.


----------



## RobynLeighhh (Aug 29, 2011)

I have managed to find a piece of plastic big enough to split the viv in half, do you think that will be okay?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi there. This is such a common problem. Female Leos are sold with the advice that they can be kept together. Unfortunately, as you have just found out, that is often not the case. My advice to anyone who wants to co-habit Leos is to have a spare emergency set-up. 

However, that is no help to you ATM. So - they have to be separated NOW. The weather is still reasonably mild and it will not harm if one is kept at room temperature for a day or so (unless they are tiny babies - and I'm guessing they're not if they are fighting). Do you have a plastic storage box that you can place one in - I would suggest the more aggressive one. Use some cut down boxes for hides in place it in the warmest place you can. 

The other suggestion is to somehow divide your viv and share the heatmat (I'm assuming you use a mat for heat) but this would need to be very securely divided. 

Shopping trip for a new set-up for you tomorrow I'm afraid.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

As long as they can't get to each other then yes. Just make sure the aggressor can't break through it. When two of my females suddenly started fighting, the aggressive one was very determined.


----------



## RobynLeighhh (Aug 29, 2011)

I have put a piece of plastic to divide the viv so they can share the heat mat, it is tall and quite slippy so they can't climb it and is taped securely to the viv. The aggressive leo has also been quite aggressive with me lately by going to bite when i put my fingers anywhere near her, she is usually a friendly character. Do you have any idea why she could have suddenly changed?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

I had two females that lived together for around 2 years, then one day I caught them fighting. Mine were already adults at the time.
What age are yours? Could be that they are reaching maturity.


----------



## RobynLeighhh (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry for taking forever to message back, was going on holiday the morning after they started fighting  
Anyway, i went the pet shop the next morning and he recommended a rub for now so i got myself a rub and a new heat mat and put one of them in and she seems much happier :2thumb:!
The guy also told me to bring them in to be sexed just to make sure as I had bought one of them when it was a baby, so yesterday morning i took them in and alas, the one doing all the biting is actually a male, so I now have to keep an eye on the poor female to make sure she isn't pregnant, does anyone know any signs to watch out for?


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

if she is graved you will be able to see the eggs when u look at her underside, she will dig too.




RobynLeighhh said:


> Sorry for taking forever to message back, was going on holiday the morning after they started fighting
> Anyway, i went the pet shop the next morning and he recommended a rub for now so i got myself a rub and a new heat mat and put one of them in and she seems much happier :2thumb:!
> The guy also told me to bring them in to be sexed just to make sure as I had bought one of them when it was a baby, so yesterday morning i took them in and alas, the one doing all the biting is actually a male, so I now have to keep an eye on the poor female to make sure she isn't pregnant, does anyone know any signs to watch out for?


----------



## RobynLeighhh (Aug 29, 2011)

i'm using rept-carpet as substrate so how can I tell if she is digging?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

RobynLeighhh said:


> i'm using rept-carpet as substrate so how can I tell if she is digging?


 She will probably lay in her moss box, not all of ours dig before they lay though. Keep a watch on her for a couple of weeks, if she's gravid she'll look much rounder in her tummy and if you look at her belly you should be able t see the eggs, like 2 white oval shapes through the skin. Make sure you dust all her feeds and leave a milk lid of calcium in her rub all the time. They need loads of calcium when they're gravid. Don't be surprised if she is gravid if she goes off her food a few days before she lays. We are past breeding season now though and she probably has'nt been ovulating : victory:


----------



## RobynLeighhh (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks I will keep an eye on her :2thumb:
Which is the best substrate to use in the moist hide? I have paper towels down at the moment but would moss be better? Could you link me to the best one to buy please?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

RobynLeighhh said:


> Thanks I will keep an eye on her :2thumb:
> Which is the best substrate to use in the moist hide? I have paper towels down at the moment but would moss be better? Could you link me to the best one to buy please?



paper towels are fine normally but you might want to change the substrate if she does lay so she can dig if she wants to, we use spagnum moss and eco earth in ours depending on the leo. Eco earth you can get from rep shops. If you go with the moss just get it from B&Q or a garden centre, it's loads cheaper and much better quality than the terrarium moss you get at rep shops. Just wash it well before using I'm sure some people also use the plain top soil you get at garden centres.
: victory:


----------



## RobynLeighhh (Aug 29, 2011)

Is there anychance you could link me to any on the b&q website? I wouldn't want to risk getting the wrong one, thanks :2thumb:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

RobynLeighhh said:


> Is there anychance you could link me to any on the b&q website? I wouldn't want to risk getting the wrong one, thanks :2thumb:



Gimme 5 mins i'll send you a pic of the one we get. can also get it from tesco etc


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Here you go, TBH any spagnum moss for hanging baskets should be ok so long as there's no plant food or anything added


----------



## RobynLeighhh (Aug 29, 2011)

That's fab thanks i'll have a look for that


----------

